
A Fully Concurrent Garbage Collector for Functional Programs on Multicore CPUs - cm3
http://www.pllab.riec.tohoku.ac.jp/papers/icfp2016UenoOhori-preprint.pdf
======
cm3
Edited title to fit into character limit (Processors -> CPUs).

------
cm3
Implemented for SML# and the max pause times look great.

